

Jason Goldman of Twitter and Obvious Corp talks about the future - scottieh
http://namesake.com/conversation/brian/todays-namesake-conversation-is-w-jasongoldman-coo--co-founder-of-the-obvious-corporation--former-vp-product-for-twitter-well-be-getting-deep-into-product-development-the-evolution-of-twitter--experience-design-product-people-take-note/?utm_source=sm&utm_medium=email&utm_term=goldman&utm_campaign=live

======
Bahama_Momma
He's being very honest about his path developing Twitter. Very cool and
refreshing to see someone like this converse candidly.

